# Mini Rex sized Nest box..



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2009)

So we went shopping today toget stackers for the cages, but couldn't find any dwarf sized nestboxes and we went to three feed stores!! :X

So I am going to have to build 2 nestboxes tomorrow because the does are due on Friday & Saturday. 

What do you think of a nestbox with these dimensions: 


Front lip: 3 inches tall
Cover : 6 inches long
Sides/Back: 8 inches (and the sides will obv. slant down to the lip. ) 
Length: 14 inches
Width: 9 inches
Does that sound like good dimensions for a Mini Rex? What size of nestbox do you use for your small breeds?

Thanks, 

Emily!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2009)

Just bumping this up for the morning. 

Seriously, nobody can help me out?? 

Emily


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Emily, 
I did some re-search just a few minutes ago, and the average space the nest box should be is :
16'' x 9'' x 9'' 
(length x width x height)

Em, the size you said is probably suitable 4 a dwarf. 
Although, I like the idea that its 9'' wide 

Just see what others have to say and take somebody suggestions of of people.

If you can build the nest box a bit bigger it could be ideal! Remember not to make it too big though  
Hope I've helped 


___________
(btw, i am not a breeder, this is info i have read off of the net!)


P.S DONT FORGET 2 POST PICS


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Nicole.  

I will probably just use the dimensions I got.  I looked at nestboxes on KWcages.com and just picked the dwarf-sized one and altered it a bit. 

I have to build nestboxes tonight! My brother was supposed to come help me yesterday but he's injured, and my cousin was supposed to come help me today if he didn't have to work, but guess he did... So I'm just waiting for my mom's boyfriend to get home, and hopefully we'll cut the wood tonight and I can build either tonight or tomorrow but they need the boxes ASAP. For right now I have some strong cardboard boxes in their cages and will be adding hay and extra shavings when I clean them out today. 

Emily


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 23, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote*


> Front lip: 3 inches tall
> Cover : 6 inches long
> Sides/Back: 8 inches (and the sides will obv. slant down to the lip. )
> Length: 14 inches
> Width: 9 inches


I'm not sure what the exact dimensions of mine are. They're all different and homemade. But this sounds approximately like what I use for my Hollands.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks OakRidge.  

Emily


----------

